# Emanuel County Report



## BrianP (Nov 16, 2007)

I am hunting Emanuel this weekend and just wondering has the rut already come and gone?


----------



## jkp (Nov 16, 2007)

BrianP,
Try moving the post to the middle GA section.  Emanuel is listed on the map as middle.
J


----------



## southern_pride (Nov 21, 2007)

*yep*

come and gone. There are still a few bucks crusing and looking, so you never know.


----------



## S-Balentine (Dec 10, 2007)

does anyone know anything about the heartland preserve in norris town?


----------



## S-Balentine (Dec 18, 2007)

no one?


----------



## S-Balentine (Jan 7, 2008)

????


----------

